# paphiopedilum charlesworthii alba



## Trimorph (Oct 3, 2011)

It is in full bud for more than a week and hasen't moved to open up in any way.
Does anyone know how long Paphiopedilum charlesworthii needs from bud to bloom?

Best regards,
Trimorph


----------



## Mocchaccino (Oct 3, 2011)

A quite rare and expensive albino species you have. Jealous!~ 

Looking forward to its full bloom.

You bought it with bud recently...or you grow it?

Previously when I bought some of my Paph with buds, occasionally they needed to adapt to the new environment before they continued to grow their buds.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2011)

Should take about a day! I think you need to send it to me for help! :evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 3, 2011)

has the bud been growing in size?


----------



## barry (Oct 3, 2011)

You should check the root because it looks so weak!


----------



## Trimorph (Oct 3, 2011)

I got it as a seedling and this is one of two plants I raised up.
It is the first bloom, and the plants are a little bit touchy.
I only had to change the position one time when it came in bud.
In the last week only the flower stalk grows a bit, but the bud is still tight and not mellow.
Perhaps the alba form needs longer to open up and I only should bring up some more endurance? The plant grow is slower too!


----------



## Marc (Oct 3, 2011)

Just be patient and don't change how you treat it.

Let it fully open and then take some nice pictures to share with us. After that I would cut it of as soon as possible and take a look at the roots and maybe refresh the media.


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 3, 2011)

Trimorph said:


> It is in full bud for more than a week and hasen't moved to open up in any way.
> Does anyone know how long Paphiopedilum charlesworthii needs from bud to bloom?
> 
> Best regards,
> Trimorph



I think this one will die after blooming. Very week plants with yellowing leaves in wrong media. If I were you I should buy another one if I have much money or save this plant by cutting bud and repot it in appropriate media (full of calcium!!!). 
Sorry, I have one, not was cheap, now it is in bud, with full of roots, new growts and in spite of these very SLOWWW....


----------



## Shiva (Oct 3, 2011)

Trimorph said:


> I got it as a seedling and this is one of two plants I raised up.
> It is the first bloom, and the plants are a little bit touchy.
> I only had to change the position one time when it came in bud.
> In the last week only the flower stalk grows a bit, but the bud is still tight and not mellow.
> Perhaps the alba form needs longer to open up and I only should bring up some more endurance? The plant grow is slower too!



It's just shy! You have to encourage the bud to come out.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 3, 2011)

The bud still has a way to go. The ovary still isn't visible, so you have anywhere from 2-4 weeks before it opens. I agree that the plant does not look in great shape, but definitely let it bloom. After bloom and enjoyment, repot. I still think that it has some good roots, but it looks like its in sphagnum, which I wouldn't want to use on a paph beyond trying to revive it. FWIW, I have always found charlesworthii- regular, let alone alba- a hard paph to grow for long.


----------



## jtrmd (Oct 3, 2011)

I have always found charlesworthii- regular said:


> I haven't had one last more than 4 yrs.It seems like once the 4th birthday in my care they start to look like yours,and end up in the compost pile not too long afterwards.


----------



## John M (Oct 4, 2011)

It looks to me that the plant is dying. The bloom is a "last gasp" effort at survival by means of leaving some seeds. If this plant was in my collection, I'd cut off the bud RIGHT NOW and repot the plant. You'll probably find that the roots are mostly, if not all, rotted and dead. This plant has a lo-ooong recovery ahead of it before it will be strong enough to bloom again. Sorry.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2011)

Harsh realm dude!


----------



## Donw (Oct 4, 2011)

However there does appear to be a new growth so take care of it cut bud repot in a different mix keep the humitity up around it and i say it makes it ! Good luck


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2011)

John M said:


> It looks to me that the plant is dying. The bloom is a "last gasp" effort at survival by means of leaving some seeds. If this plant was in my collection, I'd cut off the bud RIGHT NOW and repot the plant. You'll probably find that the roots are mostly, if not all, rotted and dead. This plant has a lo-ooong recovery ahead of it before it will be strong enough to bloom again. Sorry.


Thanks, John. I've been thinking the same thing...having lost some plants and not learning that lesson until too late.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 5, 2011)

It looks like one dead/dying old growth, one with a bud and a start. Granted it doesn't look kick a$$ growth crazy but it may not be as bad off as some presume. I would definitely give it a shot of Epson's Salts to green the plant up and add some Ca somehow to the mix.


----------



## Roth (Oct 5, 2011)

I got the same thing on some plants, usually when it happens, it is the result of a way too low pH, and of sphagnum use in the potting mix. Some species apparently hate sphagnum after a while. Charlesworthii is one I had problems with in the past, so does fairrieanum. When the potting mix had sphagnum, it was a matter of months before the plants would become bleached.

when I am forced to buy plants that are that chlorotic, I repot in orchiata, with lime added in the mix, about 5g/L of bark, no moss or anything else, water well, and use 10-52-10 fertilizer for about a month at every watering. Sprays of dithane helped in some instance ( supplies as well zinc and manganese, in a very safe way). The always greened up after a month about.


----------



## John Boy (Oct 5, 2011)

that's some great advice here!!!!


----------



## Gilda (Oct 5, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I have always found charlesworthii- regular, let alone alba- a hard paph to grow for long.



Mine is doomed then:sob::sob:


----------



## Rick (Oct 5, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> It looks like one dead/dying old growth, one with a bud and a start. Granted it doesn't look kick a$$ growth crazy but it may not be as bad off as some presume. I would definitely give it a shot of Epson's Salts to green the plant up and add some Ca somehow to the mix.




Yup

This is a species I've moved into sphag baskets, and they respond quickly to getting boosts of Ca and Mg.

I think this species can grow so fast when given access to standard balanced fertilizers that it gets locked up by K to where it goes through the kind of tailspin that John was describing.

The interesting thing that I (we) found out about Orchiata bark is that it is treated/infused with Ca and Mg. It doesn't come this way straight from the tree. This is similar to what the Wellenstiens were prescribing for CHC.

I've had a few cases of other orchids in old straight sphagnum that would not turn around with just Epsom salt supplements, but required replacement of the old moss with fresh. Not sure if it really was low, stuck pH or just too much retention of K/Na killing the roots.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2011)

John M said:


> It looks to me that the plant is dying. The bloom is a "last gasp" effort at survival by means of leaving some seeds. If this plant was in my collection, I'd cut off the bud RIGHT NOW and repot the plant. You'll probably find that the roots are mostly, if not all, rotted and dead. This plant has a lo-ooong recovery ahead of it before it will be strong enough to bloom again. Sorry.



I agree with John. Even the oldest leaf on the new growth is losing colour and fading. The plant looks like it is in trouble to my eyes. I'd cut the bud right now and repot. It's too valuable a plant to take a chance on losing it.


----------



## Trimorph (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I had to work the last days a lot, so that i had not the time to write back till today.
Thank you all for your advices!!!
I cut down the bud and repoted the plant as recommended, thanks all for the substrate help!
I gave it to a friend to regenerate, I think the conditions are much better and I hope it will do much better now.

Perhaphs, thanks to your help, I can show a full bloom in a few years here ;-)

Best regards,
Trimoph


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 10, 2011)

We hope so -- good luck!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 11, 2011)

Very courageous and wise!


----------



## John M (Oct 13, 2011)

You are being very sensible, Trimorph. Now, the plant has a chance. Good luck!


----------



## Thantzin (Oct 16, 2014)

Trimorph said:


> It is in full bud for more than a week and hasen't moved to open up in any way.
> Does anyone know how long Paphiopedilum charlesworthii needs from bud to bloom?
> 
> Best regards,
> Trimorph



3 month


----------

